# Dinorwic Slate Quarry, Llanberis - North Wales, January 2013



## Landsker (Jan 20, 2013)

Had originally planned to visit with Cunningcorgi but thanks to the snow he couldnt make it and a 4 hour drive for me turned into a 5 hour drive sliding and skidding all over the icy roads. with the met office advising against travelling at least I had the roads to myself.
Anyway once I got to Llanberis the blizzard conditions made me think otherwise so I returned the next day after retreating to the travelodge. Getting up to the quarry and navigating around it was an adventure with waist deep snow drifts and ice everywhere!


*History*

Dinorwic Slate Quarry is located close to the villages of Llanberis and Dinorwig in North Wales, it was once the second largest slate quarry in the world after the neighbouring Penrhyn Slate Quarry. Commercial quarry operations at Dinorwig started in 1787 although it didn't start to flourish until the mid 1820s when a horse drawn tramway was constructed to Port Dinorwic. By the late 19th Century the quarry was employing over 3000 men and producing 100,000 tonnes slate products (mostly roofing slate) each year. The quarry continued in production until 1966 when a major slate waste heap collapse into a working area of the quarry halted production, after that slate was only produced sporadically until the quarry finally closed in 1969.

In the 1970s-80s underground parts of the quarry were enlarged and extended to build a 1,800 MW pumped-storage hydroelectric powerstation.

1 The Path up to the quarry, rather deep snow!





2 Incline winding house





3 Compressor House





4 Compressor and Air reciever





5 





6 Incline





7 Buildings and Steps which lead up through the Quarry





8





9 The famous coats





10 Blondin winding huts





11 Australia Level Compressor House





12





13 The Mill





14





15 the Mill, showing how high up they are





16 Incline on Australia Level, compressor house is on the left





17 Last stop on the tour, The Barracks


----------



## perjury saint (Jan 20, 2013)

*Looks really good this! Crackin photos!!*


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jan 20, 2013)

Fantastic pics!Looks great in the snow! Lived near here many moons ago. Great report


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Jan 20, 2013)

definatly the right season to do this one...brilliant


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Jan 20, 2013)

This place looks so tranquil, especially in the snow.

I wish there were more reports from rural sites as they always have some brilliant natural decay, and no vandalism...

Thanks so much for the report, it's great!


----------



## HughieD (Jan 20, 2013)

Fantastic pix. Really difficult to get an even exposure in snow.


----------



## Scaramanger (Jan 21, 2013)

Fantastic shots..bwellndone for sticking with it in difficult conditions....


----------



## outkast (Jan 21, 2013)

amazing pics, thanks for sharing


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jan 21, 2013)

Very impressive pics!
Thanks for sharing


----------



## TeeJF (Jan 21, 2013)

Ahhh Dinorwic! Such a regular report in the forum. So I sort of sighed and opened it expecting to see the usual stuff, stuff we ourselves have posted in the past too.

And what a surprise I got! These photos are absolutely stunning. What a difference the snow makes to it all.

I particularly like the photo of the "plateau" where the hut is with the ladder up the rock face.

Great job, thanks for posting.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 21, 2013)

Superb photos,thanks for sharing.


----------



## night crawler (Jan 21, 2013)

Great photos, well worth the effort of struggling through the snow.


----------



## DreadHead (Jan 22, 2013)

Awesome report dude,

Love the shots and it does look amazing in the snow


----------



## AndyC (Jan 22, 2013)

Really nice. Never tire of the place, but great to see it in a different light.


----------



## AndyC (Jan 23, 2013)

I hope you do not mind my using this thread to share this with you:

[ame]http://vimeo.com/56719388[/ame] 

- Dinorwic is shown as part of this film.

(And the images were on a material designed to wear away very uickly)


----------



## mrtoby (Jan 24, 2013)

Not normally my thing but thats impressive stuff...snowy boots FTW!


----------



## steve2109 (Jan 24, 2013)

Pictures are so sharp, love em, thanks for posting looked a cracking place, must get my arse up to Wales for a weekend


----------



## scribble (Jan 24, 2013)

There used to be a stunning little bistro in the village - looked like someone's front room. You deserve a visit after clambering all the way up there.


----------



## Runner (Jan 24, 2013)

Superb shots, well worth all that sliding and slipping.


----------



## Stussy (Jan 24, 2013)

Totally fantastic pics there! Seen this place a couple times, but oh my this just tops the lot! Great work and dedication to climbing up there, amazing.


----------



## chargergirl68 (Jan 25, 2013)

Wow these are beautiful shots and a wonderful location.


----------



## Faing (Jan 25, 2013)

pic 16 gets myvote.good set


----------



## Mars Lander (Jan 25, 2013)

Wow epic images dont know how i missed this report well worth the skiddy drive!


----------



## Scattergun (Jan 28, 2013)

Excellent camera work mate, those landscapes are stunning! Loved the graf wall with the coats too!


----------



## Pincheck (Jan 28, 2013)

nicely done it cold conditions well done


----------



## smilla (Feb 18, 2013)

*What a site*

Beautiful pictures and an amazing site. The one with the snow on the rows of boots! Amazing.


----------



## smiler (Feb 20, 2013)

Outstanding Pics, much Enjoyed, Thanks.


----------

